

Convert Fireworks Layered PNG into iOS Objective-C Xcode Project - kurtpimentel


======
jewbacca
You've submitted a self-post with no text. I assume you meant to link to this:

'Convert Fireworks Layered PNG into iOS Objective-C Xcode Project'

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2Czo-EPNdY>

